

A game inside a favicon. - chaosmachine
http://www.p01.org/releases/DEFENDER_of_the_favicon/

======
roadnottaken
Wow, that's simultaneously the most innovative _and_ useless thing I've seen
in days.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
>[a game in a favicon is] the most innovative and useless thing I've seen in
days

This will now be used for advertising in 3..2..1.

Seriously, this is going to be used to make alert favicons and such that
interact with the webpage showing if a file has downloaded/uploaded or a
message is sent or any other action has been completed or is being requested,
etc. Number of messages waiting in your online email, that sort of thing.

The actual implementation may be useless but as a proof of concept it seems
good.

------
wccrawford
When I saw the article about changing the favicon for Google Calendar to the
actual date, I tried to write a game in the favicon at that point.

Unfortunately, it didn't work for me on Chrome 6 (linux). It would update
once, and then refuse to update again. (No error, just didn't change.)

I'm happy to see that's not the case on Chrome 7 now. I'll probably revisit
that little project.

~~~
eru
Works in Chrome 9.0.576.0 dev.

------
chaosmachine
In case it's not immediately obvious, you can "play" the favicon.
Unfortunately, it only seems to work in Firefox and Opera (no Chrome, Safari,
or IE).

 _"Press N to start a game or shoot, and WASD or the arrow keys to move your
Defender over the humanoid city. If your browser struggles to update the
favicon, press enter to toggle between favicon & canvas display."_

~~~
chrisbroadfoot
Actually, it works for me here in Chrome 8.

~~~
nreece
Works in Chrome 7 (current stable) too.

------
seejay
Works pretty well on Chrome 7.0.517.44

Unfortunately playing a game on a 16X16 canvas is not so entertaining for
those of us who's eyesight is a little bit weak...

~~~
eru
We need bigger favicons.

